# Engineering Books - Part 5



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom :
ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449...hemical_Processes_-_Principles_and_Models.rar 1.59 MB 

Engineering Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368...Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB 

Metal Foams - A Design Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/ASHBY__M._F.__2000_._Metal_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.rar 3.81 MB 

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/BACHUS__L.__2003_._Know_and_Understand_Centrifugal_Pumps.rar 5.30 MB 

Marine Structural Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/BAI__Y.__2003_._Marine_Structural_Design.rar 8.47 MB 

Practical Ship Hydronomics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21050842/BERTRAM__V.__2000_._Practical_Ship_Hydrodynamics.rar 1.81 MB 

Engineering Mathematics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21051025/BIRD__J.__2003_._Engineering_Mathematics__4th_ed._.rar 3.79 MB 

Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21052513...id_Dynamics_-_Principles_and_Applications.rar 7.31 MB 

Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043...omponent_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB 

Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535...quipment_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 13.56 MB 

Improving Machinery Reliability 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21058795...Improving_Machinery_Reliability__3rd_ed._.rar 13.91 MB 

Designing Capable & Reliable Products 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21060394...._Designing_Capable_and_Reliable_Products.rar 17.21 MB 

Gas Turbine Engeering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061023...as_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 9.28 MB 

Helicopter Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061464..._Bramwell_s_Helicopter_Dynamics__2nd_ed._.rar 4.94 MB 

Metals Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552...Smithells_Metals_Reference_Book__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB 

Light Metals Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/BRANDES__E._A.__1998_._Smithells_Light_Metals_Handbook.rar 1.47 MB 

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346...-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB 

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar 3.69 MB 

Plastics Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed._.rar 45.39 MB 

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665...arbon_Materials_for_Advanced_Technologies.rar 9.38 MB 

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068750...e_to_Ship_Repair_Estimates_-_In_Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB 

Physical Metallurgy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/CAHN__R._W.__1996_._Physical_Metallurgy__4th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB 

The Coming Materials Science 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/CAHN__R._W.__2001_._The_Coming_of_Materials_Science.rar 9.82 MB 

Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073501...pace_Sciences_and_Spacecraft_Applications.rar 3.68 MB 

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781...e_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._.rar 8.74 MB 

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044...._Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_and_Fracture.rar 9.15 MB 

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB 

Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074477/CARVILL__J.__1993_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Data_Handbook.rar 10.74 MB 

Metal Machining - Theory & Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/CHILDS__T.__2000_._Metal_Machining_-_Theory_and_Applications.rar 2.42 MB 

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700...o_the_Collision_Avoidance_Rules__6th_ed._.rar 3.10 MB 

Plastics Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB 

Ship Stability for Masters & Mates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075368...Stability_for_Masters_and_Mates__5th_ed._.rar 5.00 MB 

Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075455...hermodynamics_of_Turbomachinery__4th_ed._.rar 2.67 MB 

Fiber Fracture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/ELICES_M.__2002_._Fiber_Fracture.rar 7.58 MB 

Carbon Nanotubes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/ENDO__M.__1996_._Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 6.13 MB 

Ship Construction 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076376/EYRES__D._J.__2001_._Ship_Construction__5th_ed._.rar 

The Motor Vehicle 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar 

Handbook of Production Management Methods 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21087968/HALEVI__G.__2001_._Handbook_of_Production_Management_Methods.rar 

Advance Vehicle Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088382/HEISLER__H.__2002_._Advanced_Vehicle_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 

Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088826...ightweight_Electric_Hybrid_Vehicle_Design.rar 

Advanced Gas Turnie Cycles 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089021/HORLOCK__J._H.__2003_._Advanced_Gas_Turbine_Cycles.rar 2.76 MB 

Aerodynamics for Engineerng Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089629...namics_for_Engineering_Students__5th_ed._.rar 9.21 MB 

Seamanship Techniques 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21090957/HOUSE__D._J.__2001_._Seamanship_Techniques__2nd_ed._.rar 20.40 MB 

Automotive Quality Systems Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/HOYLE__D.__2000_._Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook.rar 2.20 MB 

ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091332...O_9000_Quality_Systems_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 2.64 MB 

ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091364/HOYLE__D.__2003_._ISO_9000__2000_-_An_A-Z_Guide.rar 0.77 MB 

Engineering Rock Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092106/HUDSON__J._A.__2000_._Engineering_Rock_Mechanics__2_vols._.rar 16.01 MB 

Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092183..._Design_Projects_for_Engineering_Students.rar 1.97 MB 

Failure Analysis Case Studies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar 8.43 MB 

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904...Industrial_Wastewater_Recovery_and_Re-Use.rar 5.58 MB 

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194...Interfaces_in_Fiber_Reinforced_Composites.rar 6.45 MB 

Introduction to Power Fluid Flow 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093356/KING__R._P.__2002_._Introduction_to_Practical_Fluid_Flow.rar 3.52 MB 

Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 20.55 MB 

Introduction to Continuum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095360...oduction_to_Continuum_Mechanics__3rd_ed._.rar 12.18 MB 

Project Planning & Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/LESTER__A.__2003_._Project_Planning_and_Control__4th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB 

A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096151...02_for_Scientists_and_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB 

Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273...echanics_of_Sheet_Metal_Forming__2nd_ed._.rar 1.90 MB 

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097319/MARGHITU__D._B.__2001_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook.rar 15.25 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Aeronautical Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097449/MATTHEWS__C.__2001_._Aeronautical_Engineer_s_Data_Book.rar 2.00 MB 

Beginning Autocad 2002 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21098216/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Beginning_AutoCAD_2002.rar 10.85 MB 

Modelling with Autocad 2002 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21099053/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Modelling_with_AutoCAD_2002.rar 11.71 MB 

Marine Auxilliary Machinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/MCGEORGE__H._D.__1995_._Marine_Auxiliary_Machinery__7th_ed._.rar 29.69 MB 

Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102717...ctures_for_Engineering_Students__3rd_ed._.rar 19.57 MB 

Industrial Control Wiring Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102801...Industrial_Control_Wiring_Guide__2nd_ed._.rar 1.09 MB 

Root Cause Failure Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar 10.68 MB 

Vibration Fundamentals 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Vibration_Fundamentals.rar 8.84 MB 

An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424...ction_to_Predictive_Maintenance__2nd_ed._.rar 2.52 MB 

Plant Engineering Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar 13.85 MB 

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047...oblasting_and_Coating_of_Steel_Structures.rar 3.29 MB 

Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567..._Small_Defects_and_Nonmetallic_Inclusions.rar 6.76 MB 

The Tribology Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/NEALE__M._J.__1995_._The_Tribology_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB 

Statistical Process Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/OAKLAND__J._S.__2003_._Statistical_Process_Control__5th_ed._.rar 2.20 MB 

The Material Science of Thin Films 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/OHRING__M.__1991_._The_Materials_Science_of_Thin_Films.rar 20.35 MB 

Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/PACEJKA__H._B.__2002_._Tyre_Mechanics_and_Vehicle_Dynamics.rar 6.64 MB 

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar 18.11 MB 

Basic Ship Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111966/RAWSON__K._J.__2001_._Basic_Ship_Theory__5th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 7.08 MB 

The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682...hassis_-_Engineering_Principles__2nd_ed._.rar 12.61 MB 

Understanding Automotive Electronics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600...standing_Automotive_Electronics__5th_ed._.rar 16.51 MB 

Safety at Work 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/RIDLEY__J.__2002_._Safety_at_Work__6th_ed._.rar 8.76 MB 

Plastics Engineered Product Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/ROSATO__D._V.__2003_._Plastics_Engineered_Product_Design.rar 9.44 MB 

Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723...hanisms_for_Automated_Machinery__2nd_ed._.rar 9.25 MB 

Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115827...sign_for_Efficiency_and_Economy__2nd_ed._.rar 1.37 MB 

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151...ng_the_Efficiency_of_Catalytic_Converters.rar 5.72 MB 

Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21118756...ical_Engineer_s_Reference_Book__12th_ed._.rar 34.59 MB 

Engineering Tribology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/STACHOWIAK__G._W.__2000_._Engineering_Tribology__2nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB 

Tribology in Machine Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/STOLARSKI__T._A.__1990_._Tribology_in_Machine_Design.rar 5.63 MB 

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045...cience_and_Technology_of_Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Introduction to Marine Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558...roduction_to_Marine_Engineering__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB 

Electronic Navigation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/TETLEY__L.__2001_._Electronic_Navigation_Systems__3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB 

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/TONG__L.__2002_._3D_Fibre_Reinforced_Polymer_Composites.rar 4.88 MB 

Refrigeration & Airconditioning 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603...rigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB 

Introduction to Naval Architecture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239...roduction_to_Naval_Architecture__3rd_ed._.rar 17.29 MB 

Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457...anics_and_Analysis_of_Composite_Materials.rar 5.57 MB 

Practical Ship Designs 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/WATSON__D._G._M.__1998_._Practical_Ship_Design.rar 20.10 MB 

TPM - A route to World Class Performance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461..._TPM_-_A_Route_to_World-Class_Performance.rar 9.35 MB 

Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937...Diesel_Engines_and_Gas_Turbines__8th_ed._.rar 12.53 MB 

Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446...ps_and_Other_Floating_Structures__vol._1_.rar 13.47 MB 

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779..._to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar 9.18 MB 

The Finite Element Method 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390...Finite_Element_Method__5th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 15.96 MB 

The Theory & Design of AIr Cushion Craft 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/YUN__L.__2000_._Theory_and_Design_of_Air_Cushion_Craft.rar 43.99 MB


----------



## robinhoodos (23 يونيو 2006)

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :59:


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 يونيو 2006)

لا اجد كلمات اشكرك بها ولكن الف الف شكر على هذه الكتب الجميلة جدا وشكرا ع المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام دائما اخى


----------



## eng_salah1_9 (24 يونيو 2006)

لو قلت ألف كلمة شكرا لا تكفى لكن كل ما أستطيع قوله الأن جزاكم الله خيرا 
إن الله لا يضيع أجرا من أحسن عملا
لك كل الشكر و الدعاء


----------



## Medo2006 (7 يوليو 2006)

very Good & Thanks


----------



## ENG-COOL (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور علي هذه الكتب لاكن مأقدر انزل ولا واحد منهم الموقع اللي الكتب موجودة فيه معقد ممكن مساعدة بالصور كيف انزل هه الكتب من هذه الموقع مع الشكر


----------



## أهل الحديث (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرآ أخى العزيز ياسين على هذه المجموعه القيمه جدآ من الكتب



ENG-COOL قال:


> مشكور علي هذه الكتب لاكن مأقدر انزل ولا واحد منهم الموقع اللي الكتب موجودة فيه معقد ممكن مساعدة بالصور كيف انزل هه الكتب من هذه الموقع مع الشكر


 
راجع الرابط التالى :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=190294&postcount=9


----------



## islam2a (13 سبتمبر 2006)

عمل رائع ومجهود منظم
الف شكر لك


----------



## the_lion_yasser (19 يناير 2007)

جهد رائع وثواب لاينقطع...
بارك الله لك فى صحتك...


----------



## El Aissaoui_ab (29 يناير 2007)

*agricultural engineer*

Dear brother
the links are not ready for downolding 
jazak Ellah khair i


----------



## productique (4 فبراير 2007)

الله اكبر الله اكبر
ماشاء الله
بارك الله مسعاك
و جزاك الله الخير في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## docman (6 فبراير 2007)

Dear brother
Thanks a lot


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

very good thankx


----------



## ihab shaban (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وزادك علما وحفظك انه ولي زالك والقادر عليه


----------

